# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Θυροτηλέφωνο με βόμβο.

## radiodj105

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.
'Εχω ένα αρχαίο θυροτηλέφωνο και εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, ακούω (και με ακούνε) με πολύ-πολύ βόμβο.
Η εμπειρία μου λέει πως κάποιος πυκνωτής έχει αποδημήσει.
Πρόκειται για τον κλασικό ενισχυτή (μαζί με τροφοδοτικό) που βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία.
Μήπως κάποιος από εσάς, είχε ανάλογο πρόβλημα και εντόπισε την βλάβη;
bpt-amp100.jpg

----------


## electron

Η υποψία σου είναι σωστή. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις παράλληλα έναν πυκνωτη στη τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή.

----------


## briko

Σε ένα χαλασμένο ηλεκτρολυτικο  πύκνωτη  πάντα τον αντικαθιστούσε με νέο.  Πάντα βγάζουμε τον παλιό.  Όχι παράλληλα παλιό και νεο

----------


## radiodj105

> Η υποψία σου είναι σωστή. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις παράλληλα έναν πυκνωτη στη τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή.


Αμ εδώ σε θέλω. Δεν έχω ούτε το σχέδιο, ούτε ξέρω αν δίνει μονάχα μια τάση ή παραπάνω. Επειδή είναι σε πατάρι... θα δω τι παίζει και αν καταφέρω και το φτιάξω, θα το ποστάρω εδώ για να βοηθήσω άλλον που επίσης θα έχει παιδευτεί.

----------


## electron

> Σε ένα χαλασμένο ηλεκτρολυτικο  πύκνωτη  πάντα τον αντικαθιστούσε με νέο.  Πάντα βγάζουμε τον παλιό.  Όχι παράλληλα παλιό και νεο


Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου ωστόσο ανάφερα το παραπάνω ως μια πρώτη λύση για να ξεκαθαρίσει αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε κυμάτωση λόγω <<κακού>> φίλτρου εξομάλυνσης.




> Αμ εδώ σε θέλω. Δεν έχω ούτε το σχέδιο, ούτε ξέρω αν δίνει μονάχα μια τάση ή παραπάνω. Επειδή είναι σε πατάρι... θα δω τι παίζει και αν καταφέρω και το φτιάξω, θα το ποστάρω εδώ για να βοηθήσω άλλον που επίσης θα έχει παιδευτεί.


Το πυκνωτή μπορείς να τον βάλεις στο τροφοδοτικό του ενισχυτή εφόσον δεν έχεις σχέδιο για τον τελευταίο.

----------


## radiodj105

Γειά χαρά σε όλους. Τελικά ασχολήθηκα λίγο με το αρχαίο θυροτηλέφωνο και το επισκεύασα. 
Παραθέτω αυτά που έκανα με φωτογραφίες...

Αρχικά αφαίρεσα τη μονάδα TRA/100 από το σύστημα. Για να την αφαιρέσετε, απλά σπρώξτε προς τα επάνω την μονάδα όπως στη φώτο που ακολουθεί.

IMG_20190727_135314.jpg

Αφού απελευθερωθεί... θα δείχνει έτσι...
IMG_20190727_135253.jpg

Στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία, υπάρχουν τα νούμερα «1», «2», «3». Θα σας εξηγήσω σε λίγο τι είναι αυτά.
Αρχικά ας δούμε τι υπάρχει μέσα στην μονάδα, αφού λύσουμε αρχικά τις 4 βίδες 

IMG_20190727_135124.jpg
Αφού λύσουμε αυτές τις 4 βίδες με το κίτρινο βελάκι (και ΟΧΙ τα χωνευτά παξιμάδια που κρατάνε τον μετασχηματιστή) θα διαπιστώσουμε πως...
Η μονάδα TRA/100 περιλαμβάνει έναν μετασχηματιστή (που έχει είσοδο 220  και 110) αλλά έξοδο με δύο τυλίγματα. Το ένα τύλιγμα, το εκμεταλλεύεται  για το άνοιγμα της πόρτας (αυτό καταλήγει χωρίς να μεσολαβήσει κάτι, στη θέση «1») της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας.
Το άλλο τύλιγμα το εξομαλύνει με έναν απλούστατο τρόπο. Δηλαδή με δύο διόδους και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 470/25v. Μετά βάζει σε σειρά και μια "βατικιά" αντίσταση ώστε αν γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα, να μην πάρει φωτιά το μαγαζί.

Τη  ζημιά με τον βόμβο την κάνει... τι άλλο; Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός! Ξεκόλλησα τον  ηλεκτρολυτικό (αφού ξεβίδωσα τον μετασχηματιστή) και κόλλησα έναν μεγαλύτερο ηλεκτρολυτικό. Πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τα 470μf που είχε. Έβαλα έναν  6.800mf/35v.

* Και ναι... Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε...*

Αν βαριέστε να λύσετε όλο αυτό το σύστημα, τότε με ένα πολύμετρο μπορείτε να μετρήσετε τα ποδαράκια «2» και «3» (της πάνω φωτογραφίας) και να δείτε την πολικότητα. 
Εκεί επάνω, μπορείτε να βάλετε έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό και να τελειώσετε πολύ γρήγορα. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα αρκετούς από εσάς με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------

diony (27-07-19), mikemtb73 (28-07-19), vasilimertzani (28-07-19)

----------

